# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  L'affichage d'une image dans une page JSP

## Imane198

Bonjour,
je suis dbutante en dveloppement JEE, maintenant j'essaye d'afficher la page accueil de mon projet mais j'arrive pas,  voir les images de cette page.
voila le code du balise img de l'html:


```
<img src="images/logo.jpg" alt="Logo" width="200" height="54"></img>
```

et voila le contenu de mon fichier web.xml:


```

```

----------


## totoche

Bonjour,
Une bonne pratique est d'utiliser :



> request.getContextPath()


http://download.oracle.com/javaee/1....textPath%28%29

En te plaant  la racine de ton application tu peux accder  l'arborescence que tu dsires :


```
<img src="<%=request.getContextPath()%>/images/logo.jpg"
```

Une technique plus moderne et plus lgante est d'utiliser  jstl :


```

```

On oublie les scriptlet, pour utiliser les implicit objets et les expression language, ne pas oublier de stipluler dans l'entete de la page jsp



> <%@ page isELIgnored ="false" %>

----------


## Imane198

::roll::  oui, j'ai dj essay ce code mais sans rsultat. Mais lorsque j'excute mon fichier index.jsp dans le serveur, les images peuvent apparaitre dans la page.

----------


## OButterlin

Quelle est la structure (arborescence) de ton projet et o se situe l'image par rapport  la racine ?

----------


## Imane198

Bonjour,
voila l'arborescence de mon projet:
WebContent
-PageWeb
--index.jsp
--images
---logo.jpg

le fichier index.jsp et le dossier des images se trouvent dans le mme niveau.

----------


## OButterlin

Normalement, les solutions proposes par totoche devrait fonctionner.
Tu peux essayer galement


```

```

----------


## AlbanG

Tu es sur un serveur Unix ? Comment le dossier images a t cr ? C'est l'image d'un .war ? Si ce n'est pas un .war, es-tu sur d'avoir les droits sur ce dossier ?

----------


## Imane198

Bonjour,
@ OButterlin: j'ai essay ton solution mais sans rsultat  ::cry:: 
@ AlbanG: premirement je suis pas sou linux je dveloppe mon projet sous windows. j'ai cre le dossier images d'une faon normale. dernire chose je sais pas comment vrifier les droits de cette image  ::roll::

----------


## AlbanG

Je viens de regarder sur mon XP, avec un projet Tomcat, j'ai un user CREATOR_OWNER qui a les droits sur tous les fichiers/dossiers.
Fait un clic droit sur ton dossier image et regarde les utilisateurs autoriss dans proprit/scurit

----------


## Imane198

Bonjour,
@ AlbanG: j'ai test ce vous m'avez demand, les utilisateurs administrateur et l'utilisateur "imane"ont les mmes droits daccs, alors c'est pas le cas  ::?:  . c'est l'occasion de vous signaler que lorsque j'excute la page index.jsp dans le serveur je peut visualiser les image sur le navigateur.

----------


## Imane198

aucune rponse  ::roll::  vraiment je suis du. 
j'attend toujours vos ides

----------


## hedes

Qui y-a-t-il dans les logs HTTP ? Histoire d'tre sr que ce qui est demand par le GET du navigateur ne contient pas une erreur.

----------


## Imane198

Merci pour votre rponse, mais comment je peux vrifier la mthode GET du navigateur???

----------


## Imane198

c'est rsolut, j'ai indiqu le chemin de mes images dans la page css. merci bien pour vos ides  ::ccool::

----------

